# Hith Disease Treatment



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

2 months ago, I got some probleme with a big nitrate spike after swiching everything in a new tank, I transfer 100% of my water and keep the same filter.

The result: 4 small Hole In The Head disease....

I did a treatment for parasite controle (general cure) with some metronidazole + copper sulfate + trichlorfon
Remove my amoniac remover + carbon from my filter

day 1, 8 pills
day 2, do nothing
day 3, 8 pills (today), should I continu or stop? pills already in..... since this morning
day 4, do nothing
day 5, 25% water change + add new carbon

Now my new reading
ph 6.8
nitrite 0
ammo 0
nitrate, I have trouble to get a reading, meaby because of my HITH Disease Treatment, i'm getting of chart reading fluoresente pink .. :0
+ cloudy water (white)
water smell a little, but nothing bad

need some advice
should I go to day 5 right now ?
What should I do?

I worry about cloudy water + nitrate reading the are to bright to compare with the chart


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Exactly that treatment


----------

